# RAFFLE: Half Day Keeper Experience at Edinburgh Zoo



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

In aid of the S.O.S (Save Our Sungazers) Campaign, Edinburgh Zoo have very kindly donated a *Half Day Keeper Experience* valued at £150. 


I will be offering tickets at work and via FB anyone wishing to purchase a raffle ticket you can do so by making payment via PayPal directly into my account: [email protected] (1 ticket = £1.00 - 5 tickets + 1 free ticket = £5.00 and so on) and I will allocate you your raffle numbers. 

*Please remember to put your name and email address in the comments section of PayPal so I can respond.
*
The winner will be drawn on the *10th December 2016* and posted out via recorded delivery in time for Christmas.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

*RAFFLE ENDED* - thank you to everyone who entered.


----------

